# Đồng hành với học sinh học trực tuyến, học online an toàn, hiệu quả trong mùa dịch Covid-19



## Hoangnguyen (26/12/21)

Như chúng ta đã biết, năm học 2021 – 2022 bắt đầu trong bối cánh dịch covid -19. Tất cả học sinh đều phải học online ở nhà, không được đến trường. Việc học online dài ngày do dịch bệnh đang là nỗi lo không chỉ của các bậc phụ huynh mà còn là sự buồn chán của các em học sinh khi không được đến lớp cùng bạn bè, thầy cô, cuộc sống hàng ngày quẩn quanh trong gia đình, với những giờ học online, trò chơi games, mạng xã hội, xem ti vi, ....

Phần mềm chặn web đen, game online, bảo vệ và giám sát trẻ học trực tuyến hiệu quả và hot nhất hiện nay – Phần mềm diệt web đen VAPU.

VAPU với hơn 10 năm phát triển đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:
- Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính
- Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
- Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online
- Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
- Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
- Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
- Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
- Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
- Và nhiều tính năng khác





VAPU là giải pháp hữu hiệu giúp cho các bậc phụ huynh hoàn toàn yên tâm để cho con sử dụng internet đúng mục đích, giúp lành mạnh hóa môi trường internet học đường. Sản phẩm đến nay đã được hàng chục nghìn khách hàng đón nhận và cài đặt cho máy tính tại gia đình và trường học trên cả nước

Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
☎ Liên hệ :
 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
   Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html


----------

